
The reality of high-functioning autism - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/03/03/you-dont-look-autistic-reality-high-functioning-autism/
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/UlUeE](https://archive.is/UlUeE)

